
Honest Diversity in Tech Report (Social Commentary) - jrowley
http://thecooperreview.com/diversity-in-tech-report/
======
jrowley
Obviously this report is social commentary and does not represent all tech
companies, but it does show some general trends (that are not new). Let it
serve as a reminder of where we are and where we need to go.

